# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DJ-680  ?  .

## Fregat-41

!      ?           , ,  .             .          .
          .
 :Very Happy:         "  "  :Very Happy:

----------


## Fregat-41

.          ?  .

----------

680U,   680V.    ?

----------


## ROBINZON24

680U12           4   136 155  174 400   420    .  400   420                 .          .

----------

